# Check it out!



## tfprime (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*That took forever to load...*

Okay, it's an SER! 

Welcome to the SER family... take care of it, break it in properly and wash it.


----------



## tfprime (Aug 12, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. Its going to be a little hard keeping it clean with all of the water restriction here in Jersey, but that won't stop me from taking care of my se-r. What color is yours?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*Break in*

What is really a good break in... Do's and don'ts... I really want to know.....??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Well, I broke mine in around i think 3000 miles. What you *DO*is drive no faster than 55 MPH and try not to go over 3000-4000 RPM. After your first oil change you can exceed 55 MPH, but not two fold! Still baby your engine cause the parts need to get strengthen themselves.

What you *DO NOT*do is race! Putting you engine through a lot of stress due to high RPMs is very very very very BAD! The RPMs should be kept at a minimum. Even though you have a fast car... its still a baby. The engine needs pampering.

I broke in to mine at 5000 miles, then I raced a spec V, who just got his and killed him....  sucks to be him. I think he didn't understand the whole break in process. I raced him again and still beat him... maybe the third time will be his charm... 

Your car won't be able to live up to its potential if the engine doesn't properly run. 

Be real.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

If I'm wrong someone correct me.
If you have additional questions, maybe I can answer them... maybe.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

not going over 55 is a fable. if you can do 80 mph and keep it under 4,000 RPM you'll be fine. Speed makes no diffrence, you should attempt to drive it under 4,000 rpm (3500 would be better) all the time for the first 2,500 miles or so. Also you should not alow the RPM's to remain constant for long periods durring the first 1,000 miles (ie: no long road trips). After about 2,500 miles you can start to run up near 4500-5000 but you should not exceed those numbers and watch your downshifitng. After about 7,500 miles it should all be fair game.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

GOOD CHOICE IN COLOR BRO... I GOT THE SAME ONE. DONT YA JUST LOVE IT.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Ive never owned a new car, so i have never had to worry about the break-in period. Hopefully I can change that in a year or so.

It must take a lot of restraint. Its almost like holding food in front of a starving person and telling him not to eat.


----------



## tfprime (Aug 12, 2002)

*Thanks*

HoldenASpecV,

Thanks and hope you enjoy your Se-r. Maybe we will see each other on the road some time.


----------

